# Recovery / Rapper Logic brings up DR



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Disclaimer: This is my personal story, I am not claiming to have a cure, I am simply just stating what worked for me and what helped me through my journey with this condition.

Hey what's up everybody I haven't been on for about 2 months because I've basically recovered from both DP/DR. I didn't do anything in particular, I mainly just distracted myself and used a few supplements. B Complex, vitamin D and magnesium helped tons. I was suffering for about 10 months so I've definitely had my share of time in the trenches during this experience. I also understand that even after recovery we still all have our ups and downs and you have to just ride it out sometimes and have faith that things will smooth out. The key for me was to get over the obsession and let my mind entertain other things aside from this condition. It is definitely possible to overcome this, you just have to distract yourself as much as possible and force yourself to face your discomfort toward this. I didn't believe it was possible when I first heard it but just live your life just like you did before you got this condition and you'll be okay. Also, I know it's difficult but it definitely helps to leave this forum, or at least spend as much time off of it as possible. It's also toxic (no offense to anyone here).

Logic is a pretty well known rapper and he touches on it in this interview. You guys should check it out if you have a few minutes. It's only the first 8 minutes maybe






I genuinely wish all you guys the absolute best, my heart and prayers go out to all of those who're still suffering. Just hang in there and take it one day at a time.

Feel free to ask questions as well, I'll do my best to respond to them all.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

This is crazy! I used to listen to Logic when I was in college a few years back. So glad people are speaking out about this rather than being ashamed of it. The more publicity we get the better the treatments and support. With anxiety seemingly rising all over the world I imagine it's only a matter of time before DP-DR are household terms...


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

What symptoms did you have?


----------



## deco (May 25, 2016)




----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2016)

Insane! I guess anybody can get this,i heard the lead singer of linken Park had it too!


----------

